# Swisswax Shield or Soft Fusso Coat?



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Looking for a wax with PTFE that can keep the car cleaner but look like a wax.
If you choose "Other", please let me know what are you referring to.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Used both, prefer fusso all told. Packaging, or rather "branding" sides with sv, as does scent, but fusso is nicer to use and similar looks. So fusso for me


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Never tried the Swisswax Shield but Fusso is a brilliant product.


----------



## vwgolfmk5 (Jul 4, 2013)

never tried fusso.
but shield is my go to winter wax


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Haven't tried SV but i'm very impressed with Fusso.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Zymol titanium is nice,but soft fusso coat for the win.SJ.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I used SV Shield for this winter and was very impressed. Just got Fusso and used it on a customers car the other day, so can't really compare too much in terms of durability, but very easy to use. I did notice that Fusso was attracting a fair amount of dust. Could have been the weather.....


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I put two coats of fusso on my uncles e36 Beemer 05/01 this is the first wash since


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

RaceGlaze 4X4 is another ptfe wax option.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

ronwash said:


> RaceGlaze 4X4 is another ptfe wax option.


Thanks, I didn't know that. Although, I never heard of this brand before.



Goodylax said:


> I used SV Shield for this winter and was very impressed. Just got Fusso and used it on a customers car the other day, so can't really compare too much in terms of durability, but very easy to use. I did notice that Fusso was attracting a fair amount of dust. Could have been the weather.....


That is an extremely helpful input as I live in a very dusty environment. Would you go out on a limb and say SV shield attracts lesser dust than Fusso?



stonejedi said:


> Zymol titanium is nice,but soft fusso coat for the win.SJ.


That is PTFE too? Wow, thanks for sharing.



stangalang said:


> Used both, prefer fusso all told. Packaging, or rather "branding" sides with sv, as does scent, but fusso is nicer to use and similar looks. So fusso for me


Thanks Matt, good to know that a professional detailer of your stature prefers something that is priced way lower. It must be really good.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2014)

Fukken wax is by far the best product. I always use this one to get scratches removed and get a shinny look.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I have just bought BMB Taurus, only tried it on a wing of the Shuma as need to do a full decon but impressed with beading so far.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

BMD Taurus for me as well with Fusso very close behind.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> Fukken wax is by far the best product. I always use this one to get scratches removed and get a shinny look.


Welcome to DW. FUKKEN is the one with fillers I am guessing. Designed to mask medium to high amount of defects.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I used Fusso for the first time last week and it's very impressive stuff. My vote goes to Fusso and for the price you can't really go wrong :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Goodylax said:


> I used SV Shield for this winter and was very impressed. Just got Fusso and used it on a customers car the other day, so can't really compare too much in terms of durability, but very easy to use. I did notice that Fusso was attracting a fair amount of dust. Could have been the weather.....


I don't know about a Fusso but SV Shield states due to the PTFE, dust won't stick to it. I know Fusso also has PTFE so I am hoping it was the weather.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

what price is this Fusso?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

greymda said:


> what price is this Fusso?


There's a seller on ebay based in Russia...delivery to UK including delivery is about £22-£25


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

How long does fusso wax last ?
only get on ebay ?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Jade Warrior said:


> How long does fusso wax last ?
> only get on ebay ?


You may want to read this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=328751


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm sure shield is great but at the price Fusso is unbeatable, one of if not the best budget wax i've used, runs rings round the likes of Collis etc!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

very strange


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

ronwash said:


> RaceGlaze 4X4 is another ptfe wax option.


How does it compare to Fusso? At 5 quid for a sample, it is very tempting to try. But I have no clue about the credentials of the brand.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

greymda said:


> very strange


What is?



ronwash said:


> RaceGlaze 4X4 is another ptfe wax option.


How does it compare to Fusso? At 5 quid for a sample, it is very tempting to try. But I have no clue about the credentials of the brand.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

For Value for money and what it does I.e how good it works fusso wins hands down.SJ.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

greymda said:


> very strange


not really just simple facts:thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Flakey said:


> I don't know about a Fusso but SV Shield states due to the PTFE, dust won't stick to it. I know Fusso also has PTFE so I am hoping it was the weather.


Shield went on in November through winter so dust wasn't really an issue. I did apply Fusso on a very windy day, so it may have just been my one and only experience with it.

Gave BMD Taurus a go on my Moms wagon today: easy on easy off - great smell too




Crappy overcast day and drizzling


----------

